# how to setup BSNL Broadband in Ubuntu 8.10 ??



## esumitkumar (Nov 9, 2008)

HI

How to do this ? When I connected cable to laptop it detected automatically as auto eth0
But it doesnt open any website like yahoo etc ..plz help


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2008)

so your username and password is stored in router or you use a dialer ?

PS: you came back to lunix...lolz. Start dating someone than banging your head infront of laptop.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 12, 2008)

> PS: you came back to lunix...lolz. Start dating someone than banging your head infront of laptop.



hahaha..meri pehli biwi mera laptop hee hai


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2008)

@sumit: check if you have properly configured the IP settings (if DHCP is  disabled) , next ping the router, ping some websites, later check the firewall. 

@T: did you file a "missing spacebar" complaint to the police?


----------

